# Baby Momma's



## redwing57 (May 19, 2012)

Show me those mares and there little babys
1)Redwing and serenity(paint) .isnt she huge for less then a yearling there. i have to show u guys recent pics of her and her momma
2)My first horse misty(without halter) and blue who is the father of serenity
3) Are old horses tazzy(bay) and beautie.
These are older but what i have at the moment


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok....some of you know Belle.....well, here is her three year old filly too!

Belle.....









Belle and filly









Filly....


----------



## redwing57 (May 19, 2012)

Oldhorselady:
Holy Moly
That 3 year old is huge mine is like half her size shes a shrimp
And Belle is gorgeous and her filly is a stunner two!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Swen pregnant with my baby Henny <3
Three days old
Two Weeks old
Five Weeks old


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

redwing57 said:


> Oldhorselady:
> Holy Moly
> That 3 year old is huge mine is like half her size shes a shrimp
> And Belle is gorgeous and her filly is a stunner two!


Thanks....hard to believe these two mares lived together for three years in a 50foot paddock wthout human interaction besides having hay thrown and watered! The filly was an over-sized foal.....we didn't have the means to train her in the little time we had her, but she went to a fabulous home where she has had that opportunity. Belle was supposed to go there too since it was a temporary rescue until that person came to pick them up....but I couldn't let Belle go.


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

I don't have any baby pictures but here are my mother and son pair, Kid is 5yrs old and they were recently reunited for the first time since weaning. Kid is the more red one with a crooked blaze, Angel is more liver with a perfect star and stripe.


























and then visiting over the fence after being separated into adjacent pastures


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sky and Red, 1 hour old.









1 day.









3 weeks.

















5 weeks.


----------



## redwing57 (May 19, 2012)

MBfoley:
Wow there such a cute pare
i really love the mares perfect star and stripe.


----------



## redwing57 (May 19, 2012)

Whisper22:
I love there color its so intersting and that baby..CUTE!


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

redwing57 said:


> MBfoley:
> Wow there such a cute pare
> i really love the mares perfect star and stripe.


Thanks, I agree, her perfect star and stripe are just lovely


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here are pictures of Rebel when he was born. His dam, Kizzy is an OTTB who we bred to a Trakhaner Stallion.














































He looked so small next to her for the longest time. She was only 16.1 hh and he is 6 and is now 17.2hh and huge warmblood build!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

redwing57 said:


> Whisper22:
> I love there color its so intersting and that baby..CUTE!


My mare is forever changing color. In the winter she turns brown, sheds out to gray, then sheds again to the color in the pictures. I am so excited to see what his pattern looks like on him when baby is all grown up, thanks so much.


----------

